# NFS Shares under Snow Leopard error -36



## jigzat (Sep 27, 2011)

Well my first Impressions with FreeBSD are quite good in fact I'm moving my project to FreeBSD. I have some file sharing set up under Ubuntu with NFS and it works fine. I can access from my Mac with no issues. Under FreeBSD setting 
	
	



```
/etc/exports
```
 is different from Ubuntu as it says on the introduction (host centric vs fs centric). The share mounts fine, it is fast but I don't seem to be able to copy files from the Finder. If I use the 
	
	



```
cp
```
 command it works but if I try with the finder I keep getting the error -36. I found out that deleting the .DS_Store files it works. It appears that there are some issues when the Finder tries to copy the .DS_Store.

My 
	
	



```
/etc/exports
```
 looks like these:


```
/usr/local/www -network 192.168.0/24 -mapall-0:0
```

Under Mac OS X Snow Leopard I set the share with these options.


```
nolocks -P -i -s -w=32768 -r=32768 nosuid
```

those options are the same for the Ubuntu virtual machine share.

Any ideas of what can I do besides trying FreeBSD 9.0?


----------



## fluca1978 (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember having the same error when using netatalk as soon as we switched to tiger (or what cat-alike it was at the time). Unluckily I did not find a solution, and this made me switch to samba that had no problem at all.


----------



## Sebulon (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

how about mounting it straight up, without any options. How does it behave then?

Otherwise, since you're using Mac, maybe net/netatalk would be a better option, serving AFP instead?

/Sebulon


----------



## jigzat (Sep 27, 2011)

Boy was I wrong about NetAtalk, I heard from a guy that it was just AppleTalk and I thought it was so 90's. Thanks for the for the hint. I'm gonna try NFS without any option and post back and I going to begin reading about NetATalk it would be so much better. 

I apologize with the moderators for posting this thread in the wrong forum, I thought it fitted better in the general forum since I didn't saw the Web & Network Services sub-forum.


----------

